# Lg engineers



## Angie R (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi - we are having problems trying to find an LG Engineer near to us (Caldas da Rainha) area. we need someone to take a look at our boiler. We have searched for Engineers but the closest one that is recommended is in Lisbon and doesn't state that he is an LG Engineer- HELP!


----------

